# Creative Cloud Account(s) Question



## Replytoken (Jan 31, 2020)

I need a bit of help with cleaning up something that might have gone awry.  I have a Photography Plan with (20GB) and use Classic on my desktop.  Canon announced their closure of their Irista service, where I had recently opened an account for casual sharing of images.  As part of the closure, they had a promo code that offered 2 free months of LR.  I was not certain if that pertained to the Classic Photography plan or the "Cloudy" plan, and now account only or all accounts.  so, I clicked on the link to see if I could find more.  It then logged me in to Adobe through my ID and suddenly created  1TB Photography (Cloudy) plan.  I closed the plan on the web, and now when I log into my account, it just show my old Photography plan.  But, the Creative Cloud App on my desktop still tells me that I have 1TB of storage available, not 20GB.  How do I get the local app on my machine to only reflect my original Photography plan?  I tried to log out and log back in, but that did not change anything.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 1, 2020)

call Adobe?


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 1, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> call Adobe?


Yes, that is an option, but I was hoping it would not be my first one given some of the experiences folks have had in the past.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 2, 2020)

I am wondering if the 1TB storage limit will continue to show on my desktop app until the trial period ends on that second plan that I added and then cancelled, since the plan is not scheduled to end until March.  I could wait and see what happens, but am not sure if this is better to address now or then.

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 2, 2020)

Replytoken said:


> I am wondering if the 1TB storage limit will continue to show on my desktop app until the trial period ends on that second plan that I added and then cancelled, since the plan is not scheduled to end until March.  I could wait and see what happens, but am not sure if this is better to address now or then.
> 
> --Ken


Ken,

Not that I worry too much, but what if somehow Adobe servers got really, really confused and after this trial expires, you are not licensed and you lose a lot of functionality until you get this mess fixed.  O somehow this trial becomes your regular plan.  Better to engage with Adobe now.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 2, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> Ken,
> 
> Not that I worry too much, but what if somehow Adobe servers got really, really confused and after this trial expires, you are not licensed and you lose a lot of functionality until you get this mess fixed.  O somehow this trial becomes your regular plan.  Better to engage with Adobe now.


I understand your concerns, but I was wondering the exact opposite, that I would have my Photography Plan with 1TB instead of 20GB when renewal comes.  I am not too worried as my original plan still shows on my account at Adobe, and the other one did cancel.  The only weird message that I received when I cancelled the account was that it said that after the trail period was over, I would have 44GB of storage instead of 20GB.  Even though it is almost two months away, I may just wait and see.  I do not know if Adobe sends early renewal notices, but I am sure that will also let me know about my plan if they do.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 3, 2020)

If it was me, I'd just ignore it and see what happens.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 3, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If it was me, I'd just ignore it and see what happens.


I think that is what I am going to do.  I'll check in when the trial period on the cancelled plan ends and see what my machine says.  My Adobe account online reads fine, and if it did not then I would have taken immediate action.  I'll post back if things go awry.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## HobbyJohn (Feb 11, 2020)

Somewhere along the way I ended up with a 1TB plan, and it has not gone back down to 20gb. I have about 200gb currently in the cloud. 
I buy 12mo prepaid plans whenever they go on sale, so it’s looking like it might stay this way as long as I keep my account active or until they do an audit.
I don’t really need the additional storage, and typically only use the cloud storage to sync a few collections to my phone, but recently have used my ipad to import photos while traveling, which has inflated my usage recently. 
I’d just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 11, 2020)

People who already had more than 20GB in the cloud when the 20GB limit was introduced were quietly grandfathered into the higher limit. It should stay unless you let your account expire.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 1, 2020)

A  quick update.  I received a cancellation warning  email message from Adobe today letting me know that my payment is past due and my membership has expired on this second account.  Ironically, the message had a March 30 deadline but I only received it today.  I looked at my Creative Cloud app on my machine and my storage limit is now back to 20GB (from 1TB).  My online account still shows my original plan, so I am assuming that I should just ignore the warning email as it does not look like it is going to impact this plan.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2020)

Excellent, thanks for the update.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 16, 2020)

Last update.  My original account renewed as normal today.  All is back to as it was.

--Ken


----------

